

HP execs on the future of webOS - bergie
http://thisismynext.com/2011/07/14/dewitt-rubinstein-interview-exclusive/

======
j_col
Off to buy a Touchpad today. As a long-term webOS user (2 years on a Pre), I
love the platform and I am always supprised that more of my technically-minded
friends choose Android over webOS, given that webOS has such a better multi-
tasking experience and they are both based on Linux. Did I mention that the
hacker community on webOS is thriving, via excellent projects like Preware
(<http://preware.org/>)?

~~~
bergie
My TouchPad should be arriving later this month. I'm especially interested in
the fact that it ships with Node.js

~~~
rlovelett
Don't be. Trust me, they have crippled node on the device. You cannot run any
compiled binaries and there is no native SSL support. I have the same handle
here as I do in their support forums you can see some of my discussions. Also,
just getting started on how to write a "JavaScript service", which is what
they call using node, is a exercise in guess work; there is no documentation.

~~~
bergie
SSL or binaries is not necessary for my use case. I just want to get
<https://github.com/bergie/noflo> to run.

------
mustpax
This interview makes HP look depressingly uninspiring. Hundreds of words just
talking about how Palm/webOS GBU (Global Business Unit?) fits into HP and
who's got the most synergy mojo.

Who wants to hear this much about internal hand-wringing?

~~~
zwieback
324,600 HP employees, and developers investing in webOS

~~~
dpio
The whole argument about how HP has scale and all doesn't seem to matter when
I see lag on my Touchpad, and even less so when I'm trying to show people how
elegant multitasking is. Adding to that, if 'scale' means pushing webOS
through every possible distribution channel within your reach, regardless of
how laggy or 'not quite there yet' it is, it's still going to result in a
cruddy user experience and thus more webOS haters.

